# Digiflavor Siren V4 MTL RTA



## Timwis (14/7/21)

Introduced to the group by @CJB85 in the latest MTL thread, here is more screen grabs from Digiflavors website!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/7/21)

This looks very interesting, thanks @Timwis 

don’t know about 2ml being a full days vaping on freebase, but I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

Silver said:


> This looks very interesting, thanks @Timwis
> 
> don’t know about 2ml being a full days vaping on freebase, but I like it


They say it is so it must be true!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)

I saw it already selling on a few websites between 15 and 25USD. Very reasonable... I hope @JurgensSt or @YeOldeOke make a quick move on this one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I saw it already selling on a few websites between 15 and 25USD. Very reasonable... I hope @JurgensSt or @YeOldeOke make a quick move on this one!


So do I, this is 100% on my “to get” list!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Silver said:


> This looks very interesting, thanks @Timwis
> 
> don’t know about 2ml being a full days vaping on freebase, but I like it


Maybe they mean a full day of vaping is easy, because of the convenient refilling?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Maybe they mean a full day of vaping is easy, because of the convenient refilling?



Probably that @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/7/21)

Received one, not into MTL at all but will build it and give some feedback.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Received one, not into MTL at all but will build it and give some feedback.


DIBS

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> DIBS


Damn you and your speedy fingers... I still haven't gotten over that black Gata!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (14/7/21)

Ok so i have setup the Siren....What type of flavor should i expect coming from a Zeus X Mesh...lol?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so i have setup the Siren....What type of flavor should i expect coming from a Zeus X Mesh...lol?
> 
> View attachment 234855
> View attachment 234856
> ...


That is a painfully beautiful RTA!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

So what type of flavor should i be expecting to compare seeing as this is the first MTL RTA i ever use? Would it be similar to MTL pod devices flavor? or should it be similar to a normal RTA?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> So what type of flavor should i be expecting to compare seeing as this is the first MTL RTA i ever use? Would it be similar to MTL pod devices flavor? or should it be similar to a normal RTA?


I guess it should compare with the better/best mtl pod devices?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I guess it should compare with the better/best mtl pod devices?



Okay cause im not getting THAT much flavor? Not sure if i maby wicked it wrong?. Im getting flavor but would have expected way more? i even tried the 2nd mouth piece?

Im vaping around 13W at 0.95resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Okay cause im not getting THAT much flavor? Not sure if i maby wicked it wrong?. Im getting flavor but would have expected way more? i even tried the 2nd mouth piece?
> 
> Im vaping around 13W at 0.95resistance?


Play around with the wattage a little, I also bet you’re getting quite a loose draw with that multi-hole AF plug under the coil?
It could be your build, or it could just be that the tank isn’t as good as we’re all hoping it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

With MTL tanks you don't get a saturated vape as it's the case with mesh. Expect more crisp flavour though

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> So what type of flavor should i be expecting to compare seeing as this is the first MTL RTA i ever use? Would it be similar to MTL pod devices flavor? or should it be similar to a normal RTA?




Send it to @Grand Guru , he knows what a Siren should perform like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Send it to @Grand Guru , he knows what a Siren should perform like


Just route it via Pretoria, so I can do a few “quality checks” first!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

Look its not like im not getting flavor, was just expecting way more like @Grand Guru says, a crisp flavor. 

Perhaps the Salt nic juice i have here is just not the best? Perhaps my coil placement is too low. 

Will give one of the other coils a go, Which of the 4 would you guys recommend?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Play around with the wattage a little, I also bet you’re getting quite a loose draw with that multi-hole AF plug under the coil?
> It could be your build, or it could just be that the tank isn’t as good as we’re all hoping it is!



TBH, the airflow can go from very tight to fairly loose which is quite a plus for me. If i do use pods i want it to be a tight MTL draw which this offers and its quiet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> TBH, the airflow can go from very tight to fairly loose which is quite a plus for me. If i do use pods i want it to be a tight MTL draw which this offers and its quiet.


My bad, I actually assumed that there will be options for the AF under the coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Look its not like im not getting flavor, was just expecting way more like @Grand Guru says, a crisp flavor.
> 
> Perhaps the Salt nic juice i have here is just not the best? Perhaps my coil placement is too low.
> 
> Will give one of the other coils a go, Which of the 4 would you guys recommend?


Your coil height seems alright. Try it with a simple round wire and a fruity flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Your coil height seems alright. Try it with a simple round wire and a fruity flavour.



Will perhaps mix a 10ml of Raspberry at 50/50 no nic as well to test and try the other coil or check what wire i have here. Doubt i have just plain wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Will perhaps mix a 10ml of Raspberry at 50/50 no nic as well to test and try the other coil or check what wire i have here. Doubt i have just plain wire


Whack in some freebase if you have some, some nic is important for that throat hit!
The coil you have in there should work fine, otherwise just play around with all of the others? See what happens if you raise/lower it a little? This process is half the fun anyway!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/7/21)

Ok will do that now, i usually vape around 2.5mg freebase? what would you recommend for MTL?

sorry for all the Noob questions but im very new to MTL, So want to just test this thing properly before we then part ways

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Ok will do that now, i usually vape around 2.5mg freebase? what would you recommend for MTL?
> 
> sorry for all the Noob questions but im very new to MTL, So want to just test this thing properly before we then part ways


I’d say 9 - 12mg?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I guess it should compare with the better/best mtl pod devices?


Should be much better flavour than any pod MTL devices!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Your coil height seems alright. Try it with a simple round wire and a fruity flavour.


That's what i thought in relation to height of the posts but unless just the angle of the shot there does seem quite a gap between bottom of the coil and that shower head airflow and in the final shot when the camera is at a slightly different angle the coil seems to be slightly over the top of the posts which might just be a little too high, not saying i am right but have another look at the gap and the last shot! I think coil placement might be a little high as it does appear to have quite tall posts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> TBH, the airflow can go from very tight to fairly loose which is quite a plus for me. If i do use pods i want it to be a tight MTL draw which this offers and its quiet.


When not use to MTL RTA's it is a learning curve but you really have to get the right wattage/airflow ratio (which will also differ from RTA to RTA and what type and ID of coil you are using), fine line between muted flavour and intense flavour but it's quite a short learning curve!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)

Timwis said:


> When not use to MTL RTA's it is a learning curve but you really have to get the right wattage/airflow ratio (which will also differ from RTA to RTA and what type and ID of coil you are using), fine line between muted flavour and intense flavour but it's quite a short learning curve!


Waiting for your opinion on this one buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (19/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> TBH, the airflow can go from very tight to fairly loose which is quite a plus for me. If i do use pods i want it to be a tight MTL draw which this offers and its quiet.


Compare it to the Kipo. That's the type of draw and flavour I would expect it to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Compare it to the Kipo. That's the type of draw and flavour I would expect it to have.



Ok then the flavor isnt too far off or is actually similar.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

I could be way off here as I don't know this tank. Looking at the coil I would say that it is upside down and too high. When I was building for MTL I had that coil as close as possible to the airflow, almost to the point of you saying I was blocking it without touching. I would get a tight draw from this and lots of flavour.
When I got my Dvarw clones, I did the same thing and almost made a DL tank into an MTL, for RDL I have to leave a little space under the coil. With the intakes I find the same, I can adjust the airflow by how high or low the coil is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

Stranger said:


> I could be way off here as I don't know this tank. Looking at the coil I would say that it is upside down and too high. When I was building for MTL I had that coil as close as possible to the airflow, almost to the point of you saying I was blocking it without touching. I would get a tight draw from this and lots of flavour.
> When I got my Dvarw clones, I did the same thing and almost made a DL tank into an MTL, for RDL I have to leave a little space under the coil. With the intakes I find the same, I can adjust the airflow by how high or low the coil is.


The “upside down” is due to something I consider a con on any tank these days… the posts are made for just one direction of coil wrapping. To get a belly up coil in this, @StompieZA would have to use a coil that is wrapped the other way… what makes this even more odd is that the coil is the one supplied with the tank.
That being said, belly down may suit this tank better, as it does allow you to get the coil lower down.
Coil placement is one of those finicky things that can differ from one tank to another, that’s why mtl rtas are so much fun… tune, tune, tune and MAGIC!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

Belly up or down makes no big difference as long as you cut the legs accordingly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

Aaaaaaaaaand the deal is sealed! Siren V4 will be taking the N1 to Bloem tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand the deal is sealed! Siren V4 will be taking the N1 to Bloem tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 235238


Ultra jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Ultra jealous


I’m sure it’ll hit the local market soon at its price range! My Siren 2s costed me between two and three hundred rands each. I had 4 at some stage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m sure it’ll hit the local market soon at its price range! My Siren 2s costed me between two and three hundred rands each. I had 4 at some stage!


Oh I am DEFINITELY grabbing one as soon as they land!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

It's a true MTL RTA. The airflow control ring similar to the Tauren MTL RTA and provides very accurate control. At its widest position the airflow is probably around 1.4mm (equivalent) and it obviously goes down to 0. Building is straightforward and wicking is very easy and this thing keeps up with my frantic chain vaping. I'm already on my second tank in about an hour of vaping.
Lookwise @Timwis, it's a Cthulu Hastur without the stupid rotating base.
Finally, the flavour is awesome. Digiflavour nailed it on this one @Dela Rey Steyn. You will love it!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> 
> It's a true MTL RTA. The airflow control ring similar to the Tauren MTL RTA and provides very accurate control. At its widest position the airflow is probably around 1.4mm (equivalent) and it obviously goes down to 0. Building is straightforward and wicking is very easy and this thing keeps up with my frantic chain vaping. I'm already on my second tank in about an hour of vaping.
> ...


Does the showerhead smooth that airflow out as well as giving good coverage to the coil? Not used mine yet as i ham testing the Vapefly SBS Kit at the moment but it just looks like it will be very smooth and very quiet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Does the showerhead smooth that airflow out as well as giving good coverage to the coil? Not used mine yet as i ham testing the Vapefly SBS Kit at the moment but it just looks like it will be very smooth and very quiet!


Very smooth but not as quiet as the Expromizer V4

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Very smooth but not as quiet as the Expromizer V4


I tell you what is "The Bishop", exceptional MTL RTA!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> not as quiet as the Expromizer V4



Don't go to church anyway, as long as flavour is good and smooth airflow that's the main things and with my reviewers hat on that it gives the full MTL airflow spectrum then it sounds a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> 
> It's a true MTL RTA. The airflow control ring similar to the Tauren MTL RTA and provides very accurate control. At its widest position the airflow is probably around 1.4mm (equivalent) and it obviously goes down to 0. Building is straightforward and wicking is very easy and this thing keeps up with my frantic chain vaping. I'm already on my second tank in about an hour of vaping.
> ...



thanks @Grand Guru , you are tempting me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I tell you what is "The Bishop", exceptional MTL RTA!!!!


And the hunt begins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> And the hunt begins


Stick with me mate and you will never have any money! You can survive for about 6 weeks with just water if that helps!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid (23/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235374
> View attachment 235375
> 
> It's a true MTL RTA. The airflow control ring similar to the Tauren MTL RTA and provides very accurate control. At its widest position the airflow is probably around 1.4mm (equivalent) and it obviously goes down to 0. Building is straightforward and wicking is very easy and this thing keeps up with my frantic chain vaping. I'm already on my second tank in about an hour of vaping.
> ...


Any leaking issues bud @Grand Guru ? With my Tauren MTL, leaked slightly because of that bigger honeycomb airflow under the coil only when the rta wasnt wicked 100% and the wick touched too much of the deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Any leaking issues bud @Grand Guru ? With my Tauren MTL, leaked slightly because of that bigger honeycomb airflow under the coil only when the rta wasnt wicked 100% and the wick touched too much of the deck.


No leaking issues so far

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/21)

@CashKat88

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (24/7/21)

Thanks mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (24/7/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Any leaking issues bud @Grand Guru ? With my Tauren MTL, leaked slightly because of that bigger honeycomb airflow under the coil only when the rta wasnt wicked 100% and the wick touched too much of the deck.


Yeah I agree, that airflow style always trips me up, had issues with the MD MTL and the Tauren MTL due those types of airflow discs under the wicking.

I really like how this new siren looks, Looks like a winner to me but man leaking is the result I get most of the time from these airflow setups.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Very smooth but not as quiet as the Expromizer V4


 Much quieter than i thought after you said this, just the sizzle of the coil i get which can be turned down the tighter the airflow goes but isn't airflow related but just acoustics, smooth as the Glaz Mini and is rocking bakeries! 

The only things stopping this being one of the very best MTL RTA's is the narrow tube makes seeing e-liquid level a bit of a chore and filling again is difficult to work out the level so tend to fill short what is a low capacity tank anyway!

Pros, Great flavour, Smooth airflow, Easy build and wick, No leaking, Great looking (in my opinion), really nice threading on top-cap, Both supplied drip tips gets the thumbs up, 4 different coils included, Draw goes from extremely tight to quite loose but not a very loose MTL and no chance of a RDL vape this is a pure MTL RTA! 

One more con i find it very difficult to adjust airflow with the RTA on the device!

How have you found flavour with other profiles?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Much quieter than i thought after you said this, just the sizzle of the coil i get which can be turned down the tighter the airflow goes but isn't airflow related but just acoustics, smooth as the Glaz Mini and is rocking bakeries!
> 
> The only things stopping this being one of the very best MTL RTA's is the narrow tube makes seeing e-liquid level a bit of a chore and filling again is difficult to work out the level so tend to fill short what is a low capacity tank anyway!
> 
> ...


Spot on mate. The PC tube is sitting right at the bottom do when you start seeing the juice level, the tank is almost empty  and when filling I look through the 2nd filling port... not the most convenient I agree but man, the look is compensating those little cons.. I'm really digging it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (28/7/21)

Timwis said:


> is rocking bakeries



Was actually Jaffa Cake and the Tangy Orange slapped me in the face, now got some single flavour Lychee in it and it's really come alive, the first flavour i tried was a Bubblegum Marshmallow and again the Bubblegum was so bright, seeing as i find Bubblegum works best in tanks that like fruits this really does seem to have a love affair with fruits!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mikemar (20/8/21)

I have it for a week now. Flavour is awesome, throat hit is great but when i fill it up completely it leaks through the airholes. I consider my self an experienced builder and i even turn the tank upside down when screwing the cap so that the trapped air doesnt push the liquid into the chamber. I guess it is somewhat of a design flow, otherwise it is a great atty. Any suggestions welcome

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (21/8/21)

Mikemar said:


> I have it for a week now. Flavour is awesome, throat hit is great but when i fill it up completely it leaks through the airholes. I consider my self an experienced builder and i even turn the tank upside down when screwing the cap so that the trapped air doesnt push the liquid into the chamber. I guess it is somewhat of a design flow, otherwise it is a great atty. Any suggestions welcome


As well as reviewing it i have carried on using it, in fact i am vaping with it this very moment while testing a mod and have had zero issues with leaking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (21/8/21)

Mikemar said:


> I have it for a week now. Flavour is awesome, throat hit is great but when i fill it up completely it leaks through the airholes. I consider my self an experienced builder and i even turn the tank upside down when screwing the cap so that the trapped air doesnt push the liquid into the chamber. I guess it is somewhat of a design flow, otherwise it is a great atty. Any suggestions welcome


All i can say is when i wick it i go quite tight through the coil as i want enough cotton to fill the channels but cut my ends quite short, fluff up but don't thin out again because i want those channels full of cotton so i wont get any flooding which will result in leaking through the airflow, lastly i definitely wouldn't be turning the tank upside down while securing the top-cap!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

I never had a drop oozing out of the air holes either. Must be a wicking issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/21)

Mikemar said:


> I have it for a week now. Flavour is awesome, throat hit is great but when i fill it up completely it leaks through the airholes. I consider my self an experienced builder and i even turn the tank upside down when screwing the cap so that the trapped air doesnt push the liquid into the chamber. I guess it is somewhat of a design flow, otherwise it is a great atty. Any suggestions welcome


Maybe it's an o-ring not sealing properly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

